# Yugioh: The Abridged Series



## Firestorm (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't say enough good things about how funny it is, especially with all the references, even if some of them tend to be cliche. Just picked up on it today out of sheer boredom, and loving it so far. Can't say that I have a "favourite" moment from the series yet, having gotten up only to episode 5 at the moment. xD

Anybody else watch?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 21, 2009)

good concept for a while, got stale and repetitive.

also, the innumerable copycats are depressingly crap. ):


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 21, 2009)

Dear lord, yes. Best Yu-Gi-Oh-themed abridged series ever to see the internet in the past six days.

It _is_ good, though.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh god. I LOVE Yu-Gi-Oh abridged. Not as much as DBZ Abridged, but that's in a league of its own.

Anyways, I am eagerly anticipating the next episode. I'm rather suprised that it has been going on this long and is still only in Season 2.


----------

